# Is 2 x 80w HO T5 enough for 5x2x2' ?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm (still) planning a 5x2x2' discus planted.

I'll be using HO T5 and am wondering whether I should go for 4 x 54w or 2 x 80w. They'll be mounted in a hood.

I like the idea of the 80w as they'll span the length of the tank better.

2 x 80w gives me just over 1wpg which isn't high-light. But I'll be growing easy plants - mainly swords. No carpets or demanding stems (too much maintenance and not suited for discus IMO).

I'll be using CO2, a good substrate etc.

So basically I'm after reassurance that 2 x 80w will be enough.

Here's the unit - http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/?q=node/95 with Giesemann Midday 6000K tubes

Your thoughts welcome.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Giesemann recommends mixing their Midday bulb with their plant bulb, the Aquaflora.

If the 80 watters fit the tank better go with those. What is the length of the 80 watt bulbs???

You may not need CO2 with that light level but it won't hurt anything either.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,
I have 48x18x24 and have been getting away with 2x54w T5HO. I have cabomba, swords, rotala, and some crypt in foreground.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks.

Newt - 80w HO T5 are 1449mm. 5' = 1524mm.

I don't like the purple/pink rendition of the Aqua Flora. I understand they're supposed to be better for photosynthesis but IME plants grow fine in full-spectrum daylight-type lighting. 

Brilliant - that's reassuring, thanks. What tubes and reflectors are you using?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Current USA 6500k in the Nova fixture, single reflector for all bulbs. I noticed yours has individual reflectors so this should be just fine.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Brilliant said:


> Current USA 6500k in the Nova fixture, single reflector for all bulbs. I noticed yours has individual reflectors so this should be just fine.


Yes, the reflectors look impressive too.

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/files/Razor Reflector.pdf


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

That is impressive! Takes away any doubt I had that they might be too close together. I kinda figured they were engineered properly.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Brilliant,

I just bought one of those Novas as well, how do you like it so far? I got a 2x39 for a 30 gallon tanks, 36X12 footprint. 

I had originally thought I'd be able to retro individual relfectors into it if I wanted them, but it isn't wide enough... do you feel you should have bought a retro kit for the reflectors, or is the dual bulb wrap adequate?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,
I have two of the freshwater dual bulb Novas so far. Both on 30g 36x12 tanks. On this tank I feel the fixture is perfect. The price is right and you cant beat it. Now for my 36 inch 65g I am using something like the Nova retrofit kits but can probably get away with the same two bulbs. So to answer your question yes and no  This new project will really show me the value of good reflectors.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

gf225 said:


> Thanks.
> I don't like the purple/pink rendition of the Aqua Flora. I understand they're supposed to be better for photosynthesis but IME plants grow fine in full-spectrum daylight-type lighting.


I use a 24W linear T5 Geisemann Aquaflora alongside a Midday in a 60cm tank and I am very happy with the CRI. I suspect having two Middays would look that bit nicer, and they have a reasonable spike in both the blue side and orange red side of the spectrum.

Dave.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cheers Dave.

I'll probably try a combination to see what I like best.


----------

